# Why The Hatred for Dive Watches on Leather Straps



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

So, I watched a TGV video on YouTube last night on 101 Watch Pet Peeves submitted by his viewers. Only 1 out of the 101 comments hit home with me and made me wonder if my preference is heresy or not: that dive watches don't belong on leather straps. I've owned quite a few dive watches, most of them lower to middle tier watches, but I recently just purchased my first Submariner. After a few days of wearing it, I realized how much I couldn't stand the oyster bracelet, so I put it on a vintage black leather strap to wear to work. It's much more comfortable and I thought it looked really good....until I learned of the intense hatred for divers on leather. Seems like a lot of people are just adamant that divers belong on NATOs or bracelets, even when not diving.

What's your opinion? Can divers go on leather straps? Submit your favorite diver-on-leather shot. Here's the new Submariner.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

There is a long running thread of divers on leather straps, and it is well populated by some great watches so never seen any hate on here!!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hated by those that hate and loved by those that love..................1+ Million posts of people with their beloved WR timepieces on leather show more love than hate.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Love leather on all watches, period. 

I have a few watches with metal, but love the ability to create different looks and styles with leather, nylon and canvas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> There is a long running thread of divers on leather straps, and it is well populated by some great watches so never seen any hate on here!!


Thanks bigclive; I should have searched first.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leather-strap-diver-got-any-416039.html


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> So, I watched a TGV video on YouTube last night on 101 Watch Pet Peeves submitted by his viewers.


That's a lot of peeves.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Waterproofed leather straps have been used on dive watches since the early days before stainless steel bracelets, followed by rubber and nylon straps came along and made the diver's day!

A trick for the leather to last was to have it impregnated with oil or wax, dip the leather strap in a glass of oil and pressurize it for a few minutes in a decompression chamber (I know oil in chambers is a big No nowadays) the pressure forced the oil to inside the leather fibers (a trick also used to waterproof the leather handle of the MKII USN knives).


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 8, 2017)

I love straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Ok, well, might as well out myself for the sake of argument. I really don't like leather straps on divers. If it were a special waterproofed leather, then that's cool as all get out. But, the diver in me feels some heartache when I see a diver designed or modified to be less functional for diving. 

So, there you go. Flame on.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

On a podcast I listen to, the host riled against leather on divers. He said something about people not knowing the purpose, history, etc of a dive watch. Kind of like buying a Range Rover and never taking it off pavement.
I for one do like leather, especially on a brass or bronze diver.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

As long as the person wearing the watch is happy, I'm happy for them that they found a strap they like 

New thread: can I wear an oyster bracelet even though I hate shellfish?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice strap, which one is this?



hens_chang said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Your watch, your wrist, wear what you like. The heck with the naysayers.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MikeyT said:


> Your watch, your wrist, wear what you like. The heck with the naysayers.


This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

cave diver said:


> Ok, well, might as well out myself for the sake of argument. I really don't like leather straps on divers. If it were a special waterproofed leather, then that's cool as all get out. But, the diver in me feels some heartache when I see a diver designed or modified to be less functional for diving.
> 
> So, there you go. Flame on.


I am with you. If I am wearing a diver, it is so I don't have to worry about getting the watch wet. And I am not going to go thru life worrying if my $200 custom leather strap gets wet or not.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

So you never wear a diver unless it's a stormy day or you're going for a swim? Those days I wear a diver not on leather. 90%+ of my watches are divers, so that is what I wear most of the time. Oh, and I don't wear $200 custom straps.



A MattR of Time said:


> I am with you. If I am wearing a diver, it is so I don't have to worry about getting the watch wet. And I am not going to go thru life worrying if my $200 custom leather strap gets wet or not.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

MikeyT said:


> So you never wear a diver unless it's a stormy day or you're going for a swim? Those days I wear a diver not on leather. 90%+ of my watches are divers, so that is what I wear most of the time. Oh, and I don't wear $200 custom straps.


I wear a diver pretty much all the time. Everyday. But I don't have to worry about getting my $200 custom baseball glove strap wet when I wash my hands or something.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I like leather to change the look of a dive watch, sometimes it's like having a new watch on. The DiModell Ralle strap is waterproof, I only wore it in a pool once and it was fine. Just dried it off with a towel and popped it back on my wrist. I hate Nato straps and that's probably more of a heresy around here than not liking leather! Bloody things stretch when they get wet, then when you get out of the water you have to put a damp piece of nylon back on your wrist that takes ages to dry out.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Intense hatred for leather straps on divers?? :think: IMO there aren't many things in this world worth having intense hatred for.... But leather watch straps certainly is not one of them.

Now personally, I do not like leather on divers at all, and NEVER wear a diver with one. All of mine are on bracelet, rubber, or sometimes, Zulu/NATO. For me it's less about functionality and more about looks. Some of the divers I have seen on leather straps look completely ugly IMO. (not the OP's here, btw!) :-d I mean, we're talking Rodney Dangerfield kind of ugly -- when he was born, the doctor slapped his face!! :-d:-d:-d (RIP, Rodney!) You will never see me post in a "show your diver on leather strap" thread. Not gonna happen. ;-):-d

To those who like it, great! More power to you. To each their own. b-)


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

What hatred???


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

I like the look of a diver on leather personally. Then again I don't actually dive with mine so it's no big deal.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Let's get out of the way the fact that most dive watches look great on leather. When you've got a watch that is capable of plumbing the ocean depths on a strap that quivers at the sight of water kind of rankles. Having to remember to take your 600M diver off every time you shower or swim is a PITA.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Having to remember to take your 600M diver off every time you shower or swim is a PITA.


I agree, even though I do occasionally wear certain dive watches I own on leather. Then I'd normally take them off for a shower. Most of the time my watches live on rubber or a bracelet. I'm in a situation where I may have to go out in a boat at very short notice and get wet so a dive watch comes in really useful for me for that purpose alone, let alone wearing diving.

I've tried Nato straps, tried to like them but just can't. They kind of have some of the disadvantages of leather for me. Sure they can get wet but it's a PITA when you get out and the strap is damp and can't be dried with a towel. I know this is going off on a tangent from the main topic but do most people also take their Nato's off for a shower? (As in the quote pasted above) Or do a lot of people live in warm areas where they dry out quite quickly? I just don't find them pleasant straps when wet so I don't use them.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Almost all my divers are on leather so no hate from me. Not a hater of NATO but not a fan either, tried to get use to them but can't, I just can't get use to the thinnest of the things much preferring something with a bit of substain to it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

While I might agree that some serious heavy duty tool dive watches might not look best on leather, for the most part divers look fine on leather. I'm not sure there is a watch combo that looks better together then an older black dialed Sub with vintaged lume on a distressed brown leather strap


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Leather straps look great on divers. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

'hatred' I think is not the right word, more a matter of 'adequacy', I 'd say. 
I take my watch in the ocean constantly and get it wet often for whatever reason, so, rubber only for now, but in the future, when it's no longer water-safe, it'll go on leather, as I love the military look it affords to diver's.


rubber straps are fairly recent, in the old days it was leather, throw-a-ways, as you see with vintage Panerai, for instance, not the 2, 3 hundred fine leather straps you see them on nowadays, so, even from a consistency point of view, leather and diver's are a proper combo, just got weird as rubber came into play. 


as a side note, I have tried leather, water-resistant and not, in the ocean and it's a no-go for me, 
they take it for longer than you'd think, yes, 
but they feel mushy, smell, get distorted and whatever finish they had gets destroyed, 
remember, a strap is also dye and glue, and these don't do well in water, especially salt water.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Divers look great on leather. If you're actually diving you can of course change the strap first. 

I have two waterproof leather straps that I've taken into the ocean (swimming, not diving) and have held up great and still look perfect. But I hate the feeling of wet leather after swimming so I usually don't wear them in water.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think some leather, especially the brown distressed look can certainly look great but there is something that holds me back from ever doing it. Mentally, I'm at odds with the idea of a diver being on leather- its just a pole apart for the purpose of the watch.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

So wrong but yet so right.







But yet so wrong...:-s


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally love aged ammo leather on a dive watch . It's not a permanent attachment and can easily be changed to a bracelet or rubber strap for diving with a spring bar tool. The romance of an old sub on leather or Italian Frogman using leather on a Panerai just seems right . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Most of my divers are on NATO straps, so I don't worry about getting them wet, but I keep my Seiko Monster on a leather strap, because I think it looks better, and is more comfortable. No hate here.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I certainly don't hate leather straps (on dive watches or otherwise), for me it's just that since I often swim w/ my watches on (and shower) leather doesn't last too long. I know there's 'waterproof' leather, but I've heard it's only for fairly brief and/or infrequent dunkings.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed with a few others here, I like fabric straps (NATO, Zulu) but it's annoying when they get wet. It's ironic since being in water one of the reasons to wear a fabric strap, but they loosen up and take forever to dry.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

As I have covered elsewhere, I am a strap-a-holic.

Leather, rubber, metal and more exotic materials such as snake, Kuda and my current fave - stingray.

i find I wear leather more in the colder months, with more rubber bands and bracelets this time of the year.

on vacation, or in "one watch" mode, it would be a bracelet just because they tend to work in all situations - at the hotel gym, in the hotel pool, at the fancy restaurant my wife picked!

but again, as with anything in our beloved hobby, each to their own!


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Divers look great on distressed leather. If I'm going in the water, I change the strap to a Zulu.


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree with some of the posters, that divers look great on the vintage type, distressed leather bands. I even think that is a great option for actual usage. Why not? Your leather band wont disintegrate over night- especially if you treat it with something to make it more water resistant. To the OP-as far as wearing a Rolex Sub on a leather band-it's fine- Rolex is in a different category nowadays-not really a dive watch anymore(that's right I said it.) that you actually use for diving.(Note-please spare me the pics of people on vacation, scuba diving in crystal blue water with your Rolex on your wrist). You know more of a "let me take off my Rolex and put on my beater because I don't want to scratch it or lose it or get it stolen because it cost me thousands of dollars. Tee hee hee.:-d And so it begins...Bring it!o|


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

The old 6309 on Jack Foster "Join or Die" minimal strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunOfAtom (May 4, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Nice strap, which one is this?


That looks like a ColaReb. I have a few in different colors including the blue, and they are fantastic straps!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

UTS 4000m on a rally strap...because yeah


----------



## EveryDayisSunday (Aug 3, 2017)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> So, I watched a TGV video on YouTube last night on 101 Watch Pet Peeves submitted by his viewers. Only 1 out of the 101 comments hit home with me and made me wonder if my preference is heresy or not: that dive watches don't belong on leather straps. I've owned quite a few dive watches, most of them lower to middle tier watches, but I recently just purchased my first Submariner. After a few days of wearing it, I realized how much I couldn't stand the oyster bracelet, so I put it on a vintage black leather strap to wear to work. It's much more comfortable and I thought it looked really good....until I learned of the intense hatred for divers on leather. Seems like a lot of people are just adamant that divers belong on NATOs or bracelets, even when not diving.
> 
> What's your opinion? Can divers go on leather straps? Submit your favorite diver-on-leather shot. Here's the new Submariner.
> 
> View attachment 12426351


1. Dive watches are meant for diving.
2. Leather + water = Problems
3. Do what you want, its your watch!


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

I love this combo on my RT if I am wearing it around town or weekends. I will switch to NATO or canvas when I go on vacation - near water.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Leather on divers is like putting the wrong wheels on a 4X4, unless its a dress diver, not a fan of canvas or any type of absorbent cloth either, dive watch bands are not meant to absorb water or salt imo.


----------



## ChangshaNotes (Aug 13, 2011)

Of all the things that I do that I shouldn't do, wearing leather with my divers is way, way low on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Leather strap on a dive watch, rally stripes on a Rolls Royce, tow-ball on a Ferrari. Many things can be done, but that doesn't mean they should be.

The point made earlier is true for me too, that dive watches were built for a purpose and most leather isn't suited to that. These days dive watches are mostly being bought as tacti-cool jewelry and the original purpose matters little to those buyers. Its also why we have sapphire on everything possible, see-through case-backs on divers, HEV's, bezels with bumps sticking up or poorly indexed, stupid thicknesses to achieve stupid WR, super-domed crystals...etc, etc

I still like mine on rubber or NATO


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

In general, I prefer function over form, and that applies to a lot of divers on leather straps--it just doesn't work for me. I'm not a fan of mixing genres--a pilot strap on a diver, nope. I'm a watch collector because of the nod to history and heritage.

That said, I put my Steinhart Ocean One with the British racing green bezel on a camel leather NATO and it's become one of my favorites ... so there's exceptions to every rule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

trekDS said:


> Leather strap on a dive watch, rally stripes on a Rolls Royce, tow-ball on a Ferrari. Many things can be done, but that doesn't mean they should be.
> 
> The point made earlier is true for me too, that dive watches were built for a purpose and most leather isn't suited to that. These days dive watches are mostly being bought as tacti-cool jewelry and the original purpose matters little to those buyers. Its also why we have sapphire on everything possible, see-through case-backs on divers, HEV's, bezels with bumps sticking up or poorly indexed, stupid thicknesses to achieve stupid WR, super-domed crystals...etc, etc
> 
> I still like mine on rubber or NATO


I'm so happy to see a tuna in it's natural habitat!


----------



## Bardaguhl (Jan 26, 2017)

Mainly because it's a contradiction. Leathers traditionally are not supposed to go underwater and putting it on a watch that's meant to do that would not make any sense. That being said, I'm not for it but definitely don't hate people doing it.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

While I have no issues with putting a diver on leather, I do get slightly annoyed when a diver is sold *only *on leather.

That being said, this annoyance is not so strong that I skipped on getting myself a blue Seaforth..


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Leather straps don't instantly disintegrate if you get them wet. ?

I have a Colareb Venezia strap I use on my Smiths a lot and it's seen a lot of water, sweat and grease (working on cars). It still looks and feels great.










I don't wear leather on divers/utility watches if I know my activities will be water based, otherwise I don't see a problem with them.

-- Wayne


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Leather straps don't instantly disintegrate if you get them wet. 
> 
> I have a Colareb Venezia strap I use on my Smiths a lot and it's seen a lot of water, sweat and grease (working on cars). It still looks and feels great.
> 
> I don't wear leather on divers/utility watches if I know my activities will be water based, otherwise I don't see a problem with them.


Utility watches?

The post is about dive watches. Leather on field watches is a whole other thing. Still prefer NATO though.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

trekDS said:


> Utility watches?
> 
> The post is about dive watches. Leather on field watches is a whole other thing. Still prefer NATO though.


I was commenting that leather straps can take some water/use/abuse.

Is this better? 😂










-- Wayne


----------



## dcoop88 (Jul 22, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia KGB on a red strapco croc leather, I love it









Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

From the archives


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

I could wear leather strap on my SKX007. But then the strap wouldn't last long when I go to the gym, swimming or diving. So I stick 'em dress watches.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

I work with leather. And so I wear leather straps that I make on my Helson Shark Diver. But the purest in me objects! So I say to each they're own! It's a form of artistic expression!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

run23 said:


> Divers look great on leather. If you're actually diving you can of course change the strap first.
> 
> I have two waterproof leather straps that I've taken into the ocean (swimming, not diving) and have held up great and still look perfect. But I hate the feeling of wet leather after swimming so I usually don't wear them in water.


Couple of clarifications: 1) My initial "hatred" comment stems from the TGV video I saw, where there was plenty of YouTube hatred for divers on leather, and 2) if I was to actually swim/dive with my Submariner, or any diver for that matter, I would put it either back on the OEM bracelet or a rubber strap. Everest makes fantastic looking rubber straps for the Subs, but you have to put the OEM clasp on them, so makes it difficult to swap in a pinch.

Loving all the different comments though. I see some of the more serious divers on here have some great opinions regarding leather in the water.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

kelt said:


> From the archives


Anyone know what brand that dark leather strap is?


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Really? Hatred??


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

karlito said:


> On a podcast I listen to, the host riled against leather on divers. He said something about people not knowing the purpose, history, etc of a dive watch. Kind of like buying a Range Rover and never taking it off pavement.
> I for one do like leather, especially on a brass or bronze diver.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


It would be a more apt comparison if the owner of a Range Rover was explicitly prohibited from driving on the street because it has an off road heritage.

This is the same reason I only wear my Speedmaster on an 18" Velcro strap. Don't you fools know you can't take a Speedy into space on a leather strap?


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Anyone know what brand that dark leather strap is?
> 
> View attachment 12431485


The picture was posted in 2013 by member "Relic" and I believe it's his own manufacture, here is another one


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I was commenting that leather straps can take some water/use/abuse.
> 
> Is this better? 


That would be a sports watch. Got a dive watch?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

trekDS said:


> That would be a sports watch. Got a dive watch?


A few.

-- Wayne


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I was commenting that leather straps can take some water/use/abuse.
> 
> Is this better? ?
> 
> ...


Nice looking "Diver", I love its Fifty fathoms heritage touch, on this one drilled lug holes would have been a plus!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

kelt said:


> Nice looking "Diver", I love its Fifty fathoms heritage touch, on this one drilled lug holes would have been a plus!


Thanks. It's _close _ to a diver - uni lumed bezel, 300M, great lume on dial and hands.

As I understand it, is a copy of a rare mid sixties Breguet. 👍

I'm usually not a Chinese micro or homage/copy fan, but the Evant does it for me.

-- Wayne


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks. It's _close _ to a diver - uni lumed bezel, 300M, great lume on dial and hands.
> 
> As I understand it, is a copy of a rare mid sixties Breguet. 👍
> 
> ...


Just curious, what make you disqualify it as a diver's watch? Most divers from the 1960/70s would gladly have used it if it was available then!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

kelt said:


> Just curious, what make you disqualify it as a diver's watch? Most divers from the 1960/70s would gladly have used it if it was available then!


Just being a no name micro (is the wr accurate?), polished case, no timing marks on the bezel, small bezel that's difficult to turn.

It's as much a diver as anything in practice, but the details make it more of a casual or dress diver vs something that's more tool like that you want to bang around during more active pursuits.

I really like it and it's seen a lot of wrist time since it arrived... some of it on leather (back to the thread topic) ?

-- Wayne


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I guess it is kind of counterintuitive, underwater watch on a dry-land strap and all, but they do look good.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Leather on a diver? oh yeah!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

"Hey! With this strap they should give you a free bowl of soup. Oh......ah...... It looks good on you, though. Sheesh."

Al Czervic


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Clickbait thread. 









--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

Leather is pretty durable and is what used to be used for many outdoor, all weather products, before the use of modern manufactured bands. It is not really a question of "will it last?" Yes, it will last. Is it the best material today for water-no. :roll:


----------



## sajones (Apr 15, 2018)

I served 24 years in the Navy but I can't swim and my watch will never see water. Not too worried about it. I like the way it looks and if I end up in the ocean it will be the end of my watch strap and myself.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Leather on Diver reminds me of this......


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Each to their own, is my opinion on this particular thread. 

Do I wear divers on leather straps? Categorically - not now, previously I have done, but as I live in South Florida and with the heat, humidity, and torrential rain (sometimes all in the same hour) I prefer bracelets or rubber dive straps

Some watches listed above look great on the straps, but it's not an avenue I'll be going down (again) anytime soon


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Function over form is important to some people. I'm some people.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I wouldn’t do it; i think it’s silly — because what’s the point of a diver that you have to worry about getting wet — but i don’t really care what you’re doing with your watch.


----------



## ugurtopsakal (Sep 23, 2018)

Hate 









SM-G965F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

bronze on leather, otherwise bracelet

no hatred here, now NATOs and canvas on the other hand...


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

I certainly don't "care", but I get the notion that it is aesthetically at odds with the purpose of the watch, like putting slick track tires on a Jeep.


The underlying problem is that (mostly men) have a bit of a problem with playing dress-up. People that buy guns because they want to shoot targets also feel the need to justify their purchases by concocting "what ifs" where their guns become pivotal in some life or death scenario, and "tool watch" buyers sometimes fall into this same mindset of feeling silly owning things that they aren't really going to use as intended, so they double down and insist on "correctness" to keep the fantasy going. 


I'm somewhere in between: I like the aesthetic of the waterproof diver, in part because I don't want to have to think about getting caught in the rain or falling into a lake. But I'm not SCUBA certified and I don't get my dive watch seals replaced every two years.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah it's a non issue - some people wear their watches in and around water all the time therefore leather is a no-go, most however wear dive watches as 'universal guys watch' in an urban environment - therefore it can be worn on anything and vintage leather is always an interesting alternative.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I wear one of my drivers almost 100% of the time, but I live in the north and in the winter any water that I am going to encounter, except in the shower, is going to be frozen so no need to worry about ruining a leather strap. I like leather on a diver in the winter, but rarely would wear leather on a diver in the summer.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

leather was used for diving for probably longer than rubber has been around;
wearing a diver does not mean it'll ever go in water;
an expensive diver makes no sense;
wearing a diver unless engaged in diving activities makes no sense;
very, very few people even need a watch;
a dive watch makes little to no sense;
an automatic watch makes no sense;

yet, here we are.

I put it down to http://www.philosophy-index.com/logic/symbolic/conditional.php
which is a bit of a two-dimensional reasoning, but hey..


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Great thread I really enjoyed reading everyone's comments and pictures...especially the leather diving boots. Have a great week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

rx-79g said:


> I certainly don't "care", but I get the notion that it is aesthetically at odds with the purpose of the watch, like putting slick track tires on a Jeep.
> 
> The underlying problem is that (mostly men) have a bit of a problem with playing dress-up. People that buy guns because they want to shoot targets also feel the need to justify their purchases by concocting "what ifs" where their guns become pivotal in some life or death scenario, and "tool watch" buyers sometimes fall into this same mindset of feeling silly owning things that they aren't really going to use as intended, so they double down and insist on "correctness" to keep the fantasy going.
> 
> I'm somewhere in between: I like the aesthetic of the waterproof diver, in part because I don't want to have to think about getting caught in the rain or falling into a lake. But I'm not SCUBA certified and I don't get my dive watch seals replaced every two years.


Painting with a broad brush ain't ya? Well at least you managed to find yourself reasonable. Are you sure about your handgun posit? Because it doesn't apply to me. I first got it many many years ago as a requirement for a job. While I no longer need if for that I've kept up my CCW because, as well as so I can go target shoot, which I enjoy. I just don't carry it with me for the sake although I could I if I wanted to.

I buy "tool watches" because of their robustness, ability to shake off most daily calamities and meet pretty much any environment I'm going to come across. That means it needs to be able to withstand some heat, withstand dirt, dust, humidity, salt as well as immersion in the ocean as I tend to work near or along some of it. While I haven't dove in a long time they also need to meet my recreational needs of holding an adult bevvy while relaxing in my pool. I might also point out that I have, and continue to do a lot of construction and woodworking and so any watch that can withstand diving is generally pretty good for (de-)construction and fabricating. For those excessively vibratory activities I will switch to my G Shock (one can only wonder what pseudo-psychological explanation you'll apply to that)

As for 'doubling down' it really just appears to me that you in fact, are the person you are most likely thinking of (see, I can pseudo-psychoanalyze too ;-). Did you see how, after you described those pretentious knuckleheads with their fantasies and 'correctness' that you immediately removed yourself from that mix. Gracefully down, judges give you an 8.9 combined score for your acrobatics.

I kid of course, much as you did, right?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it's fair to assume that when people are talking about 'leather on a diver' they are NOT talking about taking a dedicated *actual* dive watch in and out of water constantly on a thin leather dress strap. they are generally talking about desk divers being worn with leather straps for the _look_ (feel, etc).

i think the 'hatred' is just that overreaction that some people are going to have, in reference to many leathers historically not having a good relationship with water. to them it's an affront to logic/common sense. and when speaking of taking fashiony/custom watch leather repeatedly into the ocean, it makes sense.

but i also think that's a bit uptight a stance when it comes to people's personal fashion and watch choices. i think most watch folk know leather on an every day/purpose diver is not the right move. if someone wants to wear leather on a diver and constantly get it wet anyway i feel they'll eventually learn it's not a great move. but for people who want to wear it for the look and don't generally worry about wrist splash/weather/sink, it's totally fine.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Almost all of my watches are sufficiently water resistant to deal with rain or sink splashes, and the same goes for the leather straps worn by most of them. When I reach for a diver, it's primarily because I want a more rugged watch, or I expect to need a timing bezel that day. Ergo, my most worn diver is on leather, which I find comfortable and is generally my preferred style of strap. If I unexpectedly need to swim in fresh water with that watch or another with adequate swimming WR, I'm not too worried about getting most of my leather straps wet. I'll dry the strap thoroughly later and oil or wax it a bit to let it drink up oils it might otherwise have lost. Leather straps are a wear item; they aren't immortal even if kept dry.

If I leave the house with the *intent* to swim (often) or dive (haven't in years) or be out in rain for hours on end, or if I'm going near salt water and might end up in it, then I certainly opt for canvas, synthetic, bracelet, or the one or two waterproof (pressure-waxed) leather straps I have around. My GADA Orange Monster stays on a bracelet all the time now and is the first watch I tend to grab for such occasions. If I take up diving again, I'll probably move my U200 to its OEM rubber.


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

Seabee1 said:


> Painting with a broad brush ain't ya? Well at least you managed to find yourself reasonable. Are you sure about your handgun posit? Because it doesn't apply to me. I first got it many many years ago as a requirement for a job. While I no longer need if for that I've kept up my CCW because, as well as so I can go target shoot, which I enjoy. I just don't carry it with me for the sake although I could I if I wanted to.
> 
> I buy "tool watches" because of their robustness, ability to shake off most daily calamities and meet pretty much any environment I'm going to come across. That means it needs to be able to withstand some heat, withstand dirt, dust, humidity, salt as well as immersion in the ocean as I tend to work near or along some of it. While I haven't dove in a long time they also need to meet my recreational needs of holding an adult bevvy while relaxing in my pool. I might also point out that I have, and continue to do a lot of construction and woodworking and so any watch that can withstand diving is generally pretty good for (de-)construction and fabricating. For those excessively vibratory activities I will switch to my G Shock (one can only wonder what pseudo-psychological explanation you'll apply to that)
> 
> ...


Where did I call myself "reasonable"? I basically admitted to playing dress-up in the same way, but only taking it half seriously as I don't maintain my seals religiously.

"Tool watches" aren't really that tough compared to other watches, and if you want a watch least likely to get damaged in the normal course of life; a tall, heavy watch is more likely to get banged up than something that sits lower on the wrist. 3ATM is more than sufficient to keep the works dry around water. You're essentially offering the same kind of reasoning I was talking about - that the big watch you like the looks of confers some sort or necessary real world benefit instead of just being an aesthetic choice.


----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

I generally prefer the rubber strap but I have a Zodiac that I often wear with a leather NATO


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

One timepiece that I believe looks gorgeous on both bracelet and leather is the Tudor Black Bay...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Sheez, I thought this thread was dead & gone :-(. I occasionally wear a vintage diver on leather for a change of pace and because I think it doesn't look half bad. Operational word here is 'vintage', I don't wear my vintage divers in water since I have other divers that serve that purpose. Simple.

Here's my 42 yr. old 6306 getting a little naughty with some leather.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is a trip down memory lane. Love divers on leather and it’s a few minutes, plus a spring bar tool away from rubber / bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko Italian leather strap









On rubber







​


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My wrist, my choice...I have no problems with a dive watch on a leather strap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got a Hirsch Mariner and a Di-Modell Jumbo that both work well in the water.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Genuinemike (Oct 20, 2018)

I wasn't sure, but a lot of these pictures look quite nice....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Sugman said:


> My wrist, my choice...I have no problems with a dive watch on a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 13772571


that citizen may have just become my new affordable standard recommendation,
very nice, only knew the blue, and it didn't speak to me much


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

hugof3C said:


> that citizen may have just become my new affordable standard recommendation,
> very nice, only knew the blue, and it didn't speak to me much


I posted a review of the Citizen Promasters at https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/promaster-diver-bn0190-bn0191-bn0198-4862133.html with a few different pics if you're interested.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I posted a review of the Citizen Promasters at https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/promaster-diver-bn0190-bn0191-bn0198-4862133.html with a few different pics if you're interested.


interesting, and thanks for the link,
I've had the opportunity to check out the blue version in person, black, only in pics,
I liked the overall shape, details, everything about them, but, for some intangible reason, the whole did nothing for me. 
didn't know the gray version, and as soon as I saw it, I got what it was. 
I've felt the same about vintage tudor subs in blue,
it's the ghosted bezels and faded or tropical dials that make the watch for me,
as there's less contrast to the case, the overall shape stands out more. 
wear it well.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

nothing but love, here.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

None here:


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

So,








I hate 'em!

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

If ever I am at 200m underwater, leather vs rubber is the last thing I will be concerned with. 
Why?
Cuz' for me to be 200m under, would mean something unplanned happened that I need to extricate myself from pronto.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

No hate here either:


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Or here . . .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't put leather on my dive watches, nor have I ever seen leather on dive watches owned by actual divers. Fortunately, we can all wear what we want. I'm not a licensed pilot, but I own a few aviation-themed watches.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Yep, I'm good*

I'm good on leather. But my dedicated diver/swimmer/beater is on an Isofrane.


----------

